# prendere in affitto



## fkelland

If I want to rent a room from someone do I use dare or prendere in affitto?


----------



## ElaineG

Why not use affittare?

Vorrei affittare una camera.


----------



## Jana337

fkelland said:
			
		

> If I want to rent a room from someone do I use dare or prendere in affitto?


Prendere in affitto. Dare would mean the opposite, no?

Jana


----------



## Jana337

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Why not use affittare?
> 
> Vorrei affittare una camera.


I am afraid that affittare is ambigous as it can mean both dare and prendere in affitto. Natives? 

Jana


----------



## ElaineG

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I am afraid that affittare is ambigous as it can mean both dare and prendere in affitto. Natives?
> 
> Jana


 
Well, which you meant would have to be made clear from context, but if I was calling a real estate agent, I'd say "vorrei affittare una casa", not "vorrei prendere una casa in affitto."


----------



## emma1968

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I am afraid that affittare is ambigous as it can mean both dare and prendere in affitto. Natives?
> 
> Jana


Yes Jana you are right, but we can understand on the context.
If I say " quest'estate voglio affittare la mia casa al mare" it   means  that I want " darla in affitto "  mentre se dico "  quest'estate voglio affittare una casa" it means that I want " prenderla in affitto 

So, what Elaine said is definitely correct 

Emma


----------



## emma1968

> "vorrei affittare una casa", not "vorrei prendere una casa in affitto."


Elaine, how is the English translation about that. 

"I would like to rent/hire a house "  could it work ?
Emma


----------



## ElaineG

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Elaine, what is the English translation for that?
> 
> "I would like to rent a house " could it work ?
> Emma


 
In AE, we would definitely say, "I would like to _rent_ a house."  I'm not sure if they would use "_hire_" in Britain, let's wait for one of our British friends!


----------



## emma1968

ElaineG said:
			
		

> In AE, we would definitely say, "I would like to _rent_ a house."  I'm not sure if they would use "_hire_" in Britain, let's wait for one of our British friends!


Once I have been in Ireland and I  remember  someone  used  the verb  "hire"  speaking about the car renting/rental car.


----------



## systema encephale

Per le case in affitto in Irlanda vedevo sempre il cartello "to let". È usato anche altrove (USA, Australia, UK...)?


----------



## You little ripper!

In Australia, if anyone is interested , we rent a house/appartment etc. We definitely do NOT hire them. We may rent or hire a car.

Edit: Matteo, I only just noticed that you were the only one who asked what we say in Australia. I'm glad someone is interested in what goes on in this part of the world.


----------



## shamblesuk

England calling in!

_I'm interested in renting this flat (voglio abitare qui)_
_I have a flat to let_
_I would like to hire a car_


----------



## emma1968

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> In Australia, if anyone is interested , we rent a house/appartment etc. We definitely do NOT hire them. We may rent or hire a car.
> 
> Edit: Matteo, I only just noticed that you were the only one who asked what we say in Australia. I'm glad someone is interested in what goes on in this part of the world.



Since you are glad if someone is interested in what Australians think, I say you  that I'm interested as well 
Emma


----------



## emma1968

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> England calling in!
> 
> _I'm interested in renting this flat (voglio abitare qui)_
> _I have a flat to let_
> _I would like to hire a car_



So "to hire" is a sort of our "noleggiare"
Emma


----------



## shamblesuk

Esatto. _Vorrei noleggiare una macchina per due settimane ecc_



			
				emma1968 said:
			
		

> So "to hire" is a sort of *the same as* *(meglio)* our "noleggiare"
> Emma


----------



## emma1968

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Esatto. _Vorrei noleggiare una macchina per due settimane ecc_


Grazie Shamb..


----------



## shamblesuk

Figurati Emma



			
				emma1968 said:
			
		

> Grazie Shamb..


----------



## zero000

Ciao  I haven t been studying italian for a long time, so I guess my question is a simple one. I came across this expression "Quando prenderanno in affito l'appartamento di sopra i singori Bolli". I know the meaning of the words, but I cannt understand exatcly what the sentence means (the question is about when are they going to start or stop hiring it?)


Thank you in advance


----------



## ElaineG

> "Quando prenderanno in affitto l'appartamento di sopra i signori Bolli"?


 
When will they rent the apartment upstairs from the Bollis?

Prenderanno in affitto -- when will they _start_ renting it, to answer your question.


----------



## zero000

Thank you


----------



## giacinta

ElaineG said:


> When will they rent the apartment upstairs from the Bollis?
> 
> Prenderanno in affitto -- when will they _start_ renting it, to answer your question.


 

Or _when will the Bollis start to rent the appartment upstairs????_ If the Bollis own it shouldn't it be "prenderanno in affitto l'appartamento di sopra dei signori Bolli" ???

Who is renting from whom?

Giacinta


----------



## lsp

giacinta said:


> Or _when will the Bollis start to rent the appartment upstairs????_  If the Bollis own it shouldn't it be "prenderanno in affitto l'appartamento di sopra dei signori Bolli" ???
> 
> Who is renting from whom?
> 
> Giacinta


Again, we have the same question. I thought the Bollis were about to become renters upstairs! But I would have said "dai Bolli" in your example of it the other way around?!?


----------



## giacinta

lsp said:


> Again, we have the same question. I thought the Bollis were about to become renters upstairs! But I would have said "dai Bolli" in your example of it the other way around?!?


 
Great minds think alike!  I also thought of using "dai" but in the end thought if it was clear that the appartment was "of the Bolli family" therefore. by definition, any renting would be _from them_.  

Giacinta


----------



## lsp

giacinta said:


> Great minds think alike!  I also thought of using "dai" but in the end thought if it was clear that the appartment was "of the Bolli family" therefore. by definition, any renting would be _from them_.
> 
> Giacinta


I hope we get some comments from someone who knows for certain!


----------



## ElaineG

I thought the apartment was _upstairs from_ the Bollis, not that the Bollis were necessarily involved in the transaction.  But I don't find it very clear.


----------



## Empatico

> "Quando prenderanno in affitto l'appartamento di sopra i signori Bolli"?


 Written in this way, IMO Bollis are those that soon or later will rent the apartment from an unspecified home owner


----------



## lsp

Empatico said:


> Written in this way, IMO Bollis are those that sooner or later will rent the apartment from an unspecified home owner


Thanks, empatico. That's clear. Can you also take a shot at giacinta's and my other question while you're here... 

If the Bollis own the apartment would it be "prenderanno in affitto l'appartamento di sopra dei (or dai) signori Bolli" ???


----------



## _forumuser_

zero000 said:


> Ciao  I haven t been studying italian for a long time, so I guess my question is a simple one. I came across this expression "Quando prenderanno in affito l'appartamento di sopra i singori Bolli". I know the meaning of the words, but I cannt understand exatcly what the sentence means (the question is about when are they going to start or stop hiring it?)
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


 
My guess is that the passage is truncated and that the Bollis is the subject of whatever follows:

Quando prenderanno in affitto l'appartamento di sopra*,* i singori Bolli...

When they [could be the Bollis themselves or someone else] lease the apartment upstairs [we don't know from who], Mr. and Mrs. Bolli ....

There is really no other possible interpretation, unless the sentence is reported incorrectly.


----------



## lsp

_forumuser_ said:


> My guess is that the passage is truncated and that the Bollis is the subject of whatever follows:
> 
> Quando prenderanno in affito l'appartamento di sopra*,* i singori Bolli...
> 
> When they [could be the Bollis themselves or someone else] lease the apartment upstairs [we don't know from who], Mr. and Mrs. Bolli ....
> 
> There is really no other possible interpretation, unless the sentence is reported incorrectly.


Clearer still.  Could _you_ maybe answer the question about renting *from* the Bollis... I'm eager to call it a night but I'm so curious... Thanks.

BTW, in english, in "When they [could be the Bollis themselves or someone else] lease the apartment upstairs [we don't know from who], Mr. and Mrs. Bolli ...." it is understood that what come after the comma is the same subject, so the edit I made blue wouldn't be valid. Is that not similar to an Italian rule?


----------



## Empatico

I believe that the answer is written from someone that live in the same home were Bollis will rent the apartment, precisely at the downstair.

In any case, even if they don't live in that home, the answer could have been made while they were around there, or taking as a point of reference the downstairs for some reason. 

Sorry if I wasn't clear, it's difficoult to explain


----------



## _forumuser_

OK, here are the possibilities:

1) upstairs from/above the Bollis 
...l'appartamento sopra ai Bolli  
...l'appartamente di sopra dai Bolli = same meaning, but kind of awkward
...l'appartamento di sopra dei Bolli 

2) apt upstairs, owned by the Bollis:
l'appartamento dei Bolli sopra a x  
l'appartamento di sopra di proprieta' dei Bolli  
...l'appartamento di sopra dei Bolli = this would be really poor Italian

I doubt this will clear your doubts...

EDIT: As for lsp's last question:

That depends, in Italian as in English, on what precedes and/or follows. For instance, Mario e Lucia stanno cambiando casa. Quando prenderanno [Mario e Lucia] l'appartamento di sopra in affitto, i signori Bolli faranno loro una cena di benvenuto...Here they points to Mario and Lucia.

Only more context could clear all doubts. Based on what we have, the only possible interpretation is that given in post # 11.


----------



## lsp

Empatico said:


> I believe that the answer is written from someone that live in the same home were Bollis will rent the apartment, precisely at the downstair.
> 
> In any case, even if they don't live in that home, the answer could have been made while they were around there, or taking as a point of reference the downstairs for some reason.
> 
> Sorry if I wasn't clear, it's difficoult to explain


No, no - new question (sorry, it was I who wasn't clear).
Please translate: They will rent the apartment *from* the Bollis.


----------



## lsp

_forumuser_ said:


> OK, here are the possibilities:
> [...]
> I doubt this will clear your doubts...


You underestimate you (and/or me ). Thanks so much!


----------



## Empatico

> They will rent the apartment from the Bollis.



Essi prenderanno in affitto l'appartamento dai signori Bolli.

Essi prenderanno in affitto l'appartamento dei signori Bolli. (just to clarify that Bollis are the owners)


----------



## lsp

Empatico said:


> They will rent the apartment from the Bollis.
> 
> Essi prenderanno in affitto l'appartamento dai signori Bolli. (just to clarify that Bollis are the owners)



My thanks also to you, Empatico! Interesting difference between the two versions. A great mystery solved!


----------



## Empatico

In the first version the Bollis could be simply brokers, estate agents


----------



## TheAmzngTwinWndr

so does "dare in affitto" mean to rent from someone, as in you're the one living there (not a literal translation) and "prendere in affitto"  mean to rent to someone, as in you're a landlord (again not a literal translation)?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Other way around, TATW.  

Elisabetta


----------

